# November 2008 Reg Force BMQ - All locations



## Agivs (21 Oct 2008)

Just got my offer today. 
Oct 30th swear-in ceremony at CFRC Hamilton.
Nov1st flying out to St. Jean
Nov3rd course begins.


----------



## Narcisse (22 Oct 2008)

They call me today. They said that I would have probably been there IF... I had no need to have another appointment for a test view with glasses. Seems that the contact lens is not okay because of the campaign exercise. I HAVE to do a test with glasses. So they things going to be a bit longer. I still think that there's some chances I could get there but I think It's going to be impossible.


----------



## whitey (22 Oct 2008)

I'll be on course with you bro! I fly out November 2nd tho. Im syked!


----------



## yeep (22 Oct 2008)

there flying you from hamilton to st.jean? it thought they would've put you on a train but thats sick


----------



## Agivs (24 Oct 2008)

I'm excited about the one hour flight, haha..
We'll be starting our descent right after take off.


----------



## Run away gun (24 Oct 2008)

whitey said:
			
		

> I'll be on course with you bro! I fly out November 2nd tho. Im syked!



Not to rain on anybody's parade but just FYI, there is more than one course beginning at a time in St Jean.


----------



## Ducimus.Sparks (27 Oct 2008)

I also received my offer today. I'll be in Saint Jean on November 3rd.


----------



## Narcisse (27 Oct 2008)

Is there a french course starting in November ?


----------



## CJL210 (28 Oct 2008)

I will also be there on Nov 3rd, flying out from Toronto.


----------



## mciver (29 Oct 2008)

I just thought I would share something with you "new" recruits.  BMQ will be the time of your life, work hard, never give up, forget the pain, stay focused, own up to a mistake, and always look out for your platoon mates.  I graduated myself around a month ago, I had some significant injuries while on course, but dug deep and carried myself through to the end (with mental strength and the help of a few certain section mates), and I enjoyed every waking moment of the course.  I already miss my instructors, although that sounds wierd and all, but they were tough and I respect them for everything they did for me and the platoon.  It was a great time of my life, and I'm very glad I made the decision to join the CF.  I am an infantry soldier in the R.C.R., and am now in Meaford doing my DP1 course.  Good luck to you all in BMQ, and during and after your great careers.  Peace.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2008)

Good info, mciver, however, people should also remember that you can't work through every injury on their own, they may end up hurting themselves worse in the long run.  Listen to your body!


----------



## mattrylands (11 Nov 2008)

got my call yesterday,
swear in next monday, fly out to Quebec the 22nd, course start on the 24th.


----------



## azerty (11 Nov 2008)

got my call too last week i swear tomorow (12 november) starting in st-jean on the 24  anybody else on here gonna be there?


----------



## adaminc (13 Nov 2008)

I got my call today, swear in on the 19th, leave for St Jean on the 23rd, start on the 24th. Going in as LCIS Tech, who else is going to be there?


----------



## adaminc (13 Nov 2008)

I do not recall the recruiter saying 0202, I do remember her saying a bunch of numbers, all 0's and 1's, maybe 0101. I will be talking to her again tomorrow morning so I will get more info.

Other then that I only remember the dates and times. 

I am to show up at 0745 on Nov 19th, the ceremony is at 1245 on Nov 19th.

Transmission Operator, is that the same as Signal Operator?


----------



## azerty (13 Nov 2008)

hmm dont think so im gonna setup satelite com and all kinds of com links et operate them


----------



## aesop081 (13 Nov 2008)

its the same thing........

Operateur de transmission = French

Signals operator = english


----------



## azerty (13 Nov 2008)

oh ok lol yeah as i might see im taking my bmq in french so if ur in englsih we wont be in the same lol


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2008)

azerty said:
			
		

> ....... ur ..............


----------

